# My Arrangement of God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen



## Chopinator (Jun 12, 2012)

This is the first time I've really "arranged" something based solely on the theme, and not just taking someone's arrangement and putting the parts to different instruments. That being said, I'd like some feedback on this short piece of mine.

A bit about the piece:

Title: God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
Arranger: Bradley Jones (me)
Written for:

2 Flutes
1 Oboe
3 Trumpets
2 Horns
3 Trombones
1 Euphonium
1 Tuba
Some Percussion

Terribly sorry for the MIDI-esque sound quality. It's the best I have right now.

This was in no way intended to be played, unless I make it easier, but that's not my vision 

Soundcloud:

__
https://soundcloud.com/bradjoe96%2Fgod-rest-ye-merry-gentlmen

Score (I don't care if you use this/add to it/whatever):
View attachment God Rest Ye Merry Gentlmen.pdf


Enjoy~


----------



## Chopinator (Jun 12, 2012)

Made some minor modifications (it's actually possible to play now).

NEW Soundcloud:

__
https://soundcloud.com/bradjoe96%2Fgod-rest-ye-merry-gentlemen

NEW Score:
View attachment God_Rest_Ye_Merry_Gentlemen.pdf


I also added a piccolo part to reach the higher notes that just weren't in a reasonable range on the trumpet.


----------

